# Five Pawns



## Mario (19/7/14)

Has anyone used the Five Pawns?
Need info from those folks that uses it...thanks


----------



## thekeeperza (19/7/14)

Check the reviews - plenty info there
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/five-pawns.601/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/five-pawns-mixology.1172


----------



## Silver (19/7/14)

Yes @Mario, as @thekeeperza points out above

I have reviewed four of the first five flavours that came out of Five pawns. Complex juices. High quality. Quite unique tastes. If you find one that you like you should really enjoy it. They do need higher power but are also enjoyable on a simple Clearo. 

My favourites were Bowdens Mate (like a peppermint crisp chocolate) and Grandmaster (a bold nutty one). Queenside is a orange one that is refreshing. Gambit is a firm favourite of many. It has an apple pie taste. Too sweet for me. 

Incidentally, to all new members who may not be aware, we have a great eliquid reviews section. Check it out. There is a thread for each manufacturer. If you want to see what others thought of a juice before you buy, read a few reviews. Its likely to be time well spent.

And if you have vaped a juice for a while and would like to write about it to help others, please go ahead in the relevant thread. Remember to mention what equipment, wick and power you used.


----------



## Mario (19/7/14)

Thanks @Silver 
Thanks @thekeeperza


----------

